# Looking for wood carving gouge recommendations



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I am wanting to add some texture to my wood turned platters and bowls as well as spoon carvings. Are there any recommendations for a small set under $50 or under $100?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Depending on what you want the texture to look like, you can easily find the appropriate gouges at a reputable dealer. Expect to spend about $300 for the appropriate gouges (if you can buy them without buying the complete sets, which is doubtful), unless you want to make them yourself. In which case, you'll spend enough time researching the techniques of metal working that it would be better to just go buy the tools up front. Been there, done that. I've spent over $2500 just on palm carving tools. It IS actually the easiest way to get that done. Fortunately I had *15 years *over which to spread the cost.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

X2 @ "Depending on what you want the texture to look like".

driftwood look, flowers, sheaves of wheat, barnwood, rocks, yada yada yada
once you have have an idea of your choice of textures, then you can purchase
just the tools that will provide you with those results.
and in 30 or so years, you will have a very nice set of carvers and stones worth 
thousands of $$$$ to pass down to your grandkids.

if you stroll through Pinterest of carved textures, and pick some random examples
that you like, then the gallery can provide you with more accurate feedback.

.

.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Carving gouges can be very expensive, like $35 to $50 per gouge for the top end. But you can get really good Chinese made gouges for around $20 each. If you are going to make a living doing this or have scads of money to get rid of, get the top end. If its for hobby use, you will do just fine with the $20 gouges. You can get them here: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/Mastercarver-Sets/products/136/ Being cheap, I made my own set from black rough hand forged irons from China. The story is here: http://lumberjocks.com/Planeman40/projects The other way would be to buy used tools from eBay or this tool auction house: https://www.mjdtools.com/

Also, be aware that wood carving tools need to be razor sharp. The test is being able to easily shave the hair off your forearm. Also be aware even the best gouges need to be sharpened before use. To get sharpening supplies for gouges, look here: https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Arkansas-Stones-C96.aspx


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Two sources of good gouges in the US are https://www.flexcut.com and https://www.woodcraft.com/search?q=carving+gouge&button=search

Woodcraft carries Pfeil, Ramelson, Flexcut, all of which will arrive carving sharp. They aren't cheap, but the quality is good in all three. Go to the Woodcraft web site and sign up for their email updates. They frequently have 10-15% off sales and/or free shipping…

I own gouges from all three.

One further note: if you may want to texture backgrounds, look into leatherwork tools. I think Tandy Leather sells some.

Claude


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

> Two sources of good gouges in the US are https://www.flexcut.com and https://www.woodcraft.com/search?q=carving+gouge&button=search
> 
> Woodcraft carries Pfeil, Ramelson, Flexcut, all of which will arrive carving sharp. They aren t cheap, but the quality is good in all three. Go to the Woodcraft web site and sign up for their email updates. They frequently have 10-15% off sales and/or free shipping…
> 
> ...


 Why leather working tools vs carving gouges?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you are looking to carve a simple pattern, such as a vine with some small oval-ish leaves for example, a chip carving knife and a V-chisel might be all you need to experiment a little. If you really just want to create a texture, a single gouge may be all you need. A #6, 6 or 7mm gouge would be a good one to start with scoop out some texture. You can also look at using some carbide cutters with a Dremel to create texture.

For spoon carving there are some specific knives and gouges design just for that purpose.

EDIT: you might post your question in this formum topic. Ther are several guys who do lots of spoon carving there.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Phillip: Here's a photo by JJF that shows why leatherwork tools work well for background texturing.

Claude


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I just watched a video by Sam Angelo where he used several different techniques for adding texture to a bowl including using some leather working tools.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You might also consider selectively staining the background. To do this you need to seal the whole turning or at least the line between background and the pattern you want un-stained. Then use a gel stain on the background area. Experiment! This may be a technique you need to try on waste wood.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

> But you can get really good Chinese made gouges for around $20 each. If you are going to make a living doing this or have scads of money to get rid of, get the top end. If its for hobby use, you will do just fine with the $20 gouges. You can get them here: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/Mastercarver-Sets/products/136/
> - Planeman40


I use these Mastercarver gouges and chisels and like them. They hold an edge well and do the job. I epoxied all of the handles in place and that made them so much better.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Pfeil. All I've used. Have a starter set plus a couple. Not cheap but nice to use.


----------



## 55woodbutcher (Nov 16, 2018)

All I have is Pfeil- 35 or 40 of them. They come ready to use, hold an edge for a looong time, and are corrosion resistant. Great tools, but I admit I am probably as much into collecting as using them. That said, I have seen lots of great work done with less expensive tools.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I also have an excessive number of Pfeil gouges, and I love the ones I use frequently. There are probably no manufacturers that offer more profiles (shapes) and sizes. Many require a separate learning curve for exactly how the use them and maintain them. Some can be used in multiple ways.

But remember, buying premium quality tools does not guarantee perfect results, Woodcarving involves many other factors to achieve excellence (and it may always seem just out of reach!)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I got initially a 4 piece starter set of Pfeil mid size chisels from Woodcraft
One of the guys I train scouts with likes the Flexcut "Palm" gouges.
When I took a class the recommended set was the Chris Pye 7 piece set made by Auriou which are great.

https://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/AU-PYE1.XX/Chris_Pye_Carving_Tool_Sets
but the set is 289 (so 300 bucks as others mentioned)

Becauase Woodcraft is convenient, I have added over the past years, some specialty profiles like back bent spoon gouges, and some 3mm wide gouges.

I would be tempted to start with this: and then add/replace as you find what you like (and reach for all the time), and learn to sharpen and strop gouges.


----------

